# Frankenstorm



## davetgabby

Stay safe, anyone who might be in it's path. http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/26/us/tropical-weather-sandy/index.html 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/10/26/frankenstorm-us-canada-sandy.html


----------



## jabojenny

Thanks Dave. Governor Corbett has declared a State of Emergency for Pennsylvania already, hopefully it'll be nothing. My kids are hoping for a "Hurricane Day" from school. ound:


----------



## sandypaws

Thanks, Dave, for looking out for all of us. Unfortunately, we stick out into the ocean and are very vulnerable. Keeping our fingers crossed that it isn't a direct hit as an indirect one is going to be bad enough. Glad we have a full house generator, especially with well water. You be safe too.


----------



## shimpli

Thanks!! Getting ready over here. Scared!


----------



## jemmax

Please be safe everyone.....have the emergency kit ready for you and your babies.....


----------



## TilliesMom

quick everybody... COME TO CALIFORNIA!!  we've got 80 degree temps here again... sigh.
Stay safe everyone! stock up on water and keep your fur babies INSIDE!!!!


----------



## shimpli

I think I will have 2 days to train Yunque to use to UGO. Something positive...


----------



## HannahBearsMom

My friends at work think it is crazy that Maccabee uses a litter box. Today, I told them that while they are walking their dogs during Frankenstorm, I'll be inside watching Maccabee pee in his litter box.


----------



## krandall

I'm supposed to be flying to St. Louis on Wed. For a 4 day conference where I am the Speaker Chair. If Sandy stalls (as they say she might!) I could miss the whole thing. Two of our speakers are from DC, so they are right in the path of the storm too.


----------



## Brady's mom

Getting nervous here too. After losing power last year for 8 days after a hurricane, 5 days for a storm the summer before, I am just waiting for it to go out. I think it will be time to look into a generator if it happens again. We have lots of big trees, so I get nervous about that too. Stay safe everyone. I work in an Elementary School and we have the phone chains ready to go. I have a feeling there could be a few days off involved here.


----------



## morriscsps

The kids are freaking because Halloween might be delayed. I am freaking because Halloween might be delayed and I will be trapped in a house with a huge bowl of candy. It won't be pretty.

We are pretty prepared for a storm. Got gas heat, gas water heater, gas stove and a generator.


----------



## shimpli

HannahBearsMom said:


> My friends at work think it is crazy that Maccabee uses a litter box. Today, I told them that while they are walking their dogs during Frankenstorm, I'll be inside watching Maccabee pee in his litter box.


You are right. There is NO way I will take Yunque out during Franfenstorm so he will need to use the UGO. He just uses it first thing in the morning and for poop during the day. I hope to have success with it.


----------



## cap

Oh my. Here in Rehoboth Beach, DE, we have battened down the hatches. I'm just so very sorry I never used an indoor potty system. Both of my girls have raincoats but neither one of them will walk or even take a step while wearing them. Guess we are going to have a lot of wet towels this week. I pray all who are in Sandy's path will be safe.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Those stinking hurricanes! I hope everyone is safe and that it passes by quickly.


----------



## Beanie

*Stay safe everyone...*

...we are praying for you out here in the West! And for your precious Havs too...


----------



## Sheri

My son works as a utility lineman in Texas. His crew is already headed up to Baltimore with their trucks for the expected outages!


----------



## Sheri

Pam, hide that bowl of candy! ound:


----------



## FancyNancy

Pam you made me laugh out loud! Very funny.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The candy dish made me laugh too, my DH has already made headway on our large bowl...I buy what I don't like.

I hope everyone stays safe. Only expecting high wind and rain here.


----------



## Milo's Mom

We're sitting wide open on the marsh on the Connecticut River as it joins Long Island Sound.
We're as well prepped as possible. Hoping for the best....thanks for all the good wishes!


----------



## Luciledodd

If you don't mind roughing it, I have a guest house that sleeps lots. Catch a plane and come on. Personally, I think that the weathermen are having orgasims (don't think I spelled that corectly). Anyway, Hyping the storm. They live for this and usually things fizzle out. But don't any of you that are subject to flooding stay in your homes. Go back in istory to the storm in the early 1900's that killed so many on long island. A whole school bus of children because they were not warned. Please stay safe and take no chances.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Lucille - you are a doll! Thanks for the wonderful offer! I agree with you about the weathermen - they are driving us all crazy every moment of the day. We're planning on staying, but I'e got to tell you that I love Tennessee.....thanks again!


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> The kids are freaking because Halloween might be delayed. I am freaking because Halloween might be delayed and I will be trapped in a house with a huge bowl of candy. It won't be pretty.
> 
> We are pretty prepared for a storm. Got gas heat, gas water heater, gas stove and a generator.


Us too. But no internet?!?! :jaw: How will I survive?!?! Oh, wait! I still have my iPad. I's all good.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

shimpli said:


> You are right. There is NO way I will take Yunque out during Franfenstorm so he will need to use the UGO. He just uses it first thing in the morning and for poop during the day. I hope to have success with it.


Most people were buying water and batteries today... i was buying cat litter. I've got to make sure Snowbelle's litter box is clean before the storm comes. There's NO WAY she'll go out in that!ound:


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The candy dish made me laugh too, my DH has already made headway on our large bowl...I buy what I don't like.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe. Only expecting high wind and rain here.


Fortunately, we never have any trick or treaters, because we live at the end of a LONG, DARK driveway. So I don't buy any candy at all. Good thing, because my diabetic husband is a candy-holic!


----------



## jabojenny

Okay, guiltily I kind of like being stuck inside with my family as a captive audience. Of course I don't want anyone to get hurt, or anyone to have property damage but having my dd's without computer, tv, ipod, priceless. We played Gin Rummy last power outage, hung out with our neighbors and had a freezer barbeque smorgasbord, kinda fun. We have three huge bags of Halloween candy and a fluffy puppy, I'm good.


----------



## Cailleach

Weird week for weather for sure. BC had a 7.7 earthquake tonight but in Abbotsford where the Canadian Nationals and Regionals, which is pretty far inland, are being held everyone is safe and no one noticed. From coast to coast it seems.


----------



## misstray

Cailleach said:


> Weird week for weather for sure. BC had a 7.7 earthquake tonight but in Abbotsford where the Canadian Nationals and Regionals, which is pretty far inland, are being held everyone is safe and no one noticed. From coast to coast it seems.


Eeek...you scared me. My parents are in Chilliwack (which is very close to Abbotsford). Had to look up what happened! But the earthquake was in Haida Gwaii which is way far north from there (1700 KM). It's closer to me, but I'm way Northeast of that (1300 KM NE). Didn't feel anything here either. I'm sure they did in Prince Rupert and Terrace though.


----------



## krandall

jabojenny said:


> Okay, guiltily I kind of like being stuck inside with my family as a captive audience. Of course I don't want anyone to get hurt, or anyone to have property damage but having my dd's without computer, tv, ipod, priceless. We played Gin Rummy last power outage, hung out with our neighbors and had a freezer barbeque smorgasbord, kinda fun. We have three huge bags of Halloween candy and a fluffy puppy, I'm good.


I agree with you, as long as it's your "typical" storm and does.t bring trees down on our buildings! We are surrounded by mature trees, many of which have not completely lost their leaves. The winds will play enough havoc with them, but if this turns into a snow event, like the Halloween storm last year, it could get nasty. We have gas, including hot water, stove and a gas fireplace, but if a tree crashes through part of your house, all bets are off in terms of keeping the weather out.

And my biggest problem THIS time is that I have to get to that darned conference. I'm perfectly happy to hunker down through Mon. and Tues., but I need it to be OUTA HERE by mid-day Wed!!!lanealways wanted to use that one!)

I'm also a bit mpmma-worried, because my eldest son is an arborist... just graduated in June, and will be on call for tree removal for downed wires. He can handle himself around trees, but add wind, rain (or snow) and electricity, and it's worrisome. Of course, he's pumped, because it's overtime pay.


----------



## pjewel

It is starting to get windy here already. All the stores I went into yesterday and the day before were mobbed. I pray it passes without doing a lot of damage. Last one had Evacuations on the south side of town. We have lots of waterfront properties on four peninsulas sticking out onto the South Bay. Last one had huge numbers of people without power for eight days. Praying this one is kinder. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## gertchie

Just watching an update on the news and it sounds pretty scary! I hope you all stay safe...those of us on the west coast are keeping you & your pups in our thoughts and prayers! At least most of you have candy on hand, a must in any emergency


----------



## jabojenny

Schools closed Monday AND Tuesday... let the fun begin.
Fill gas tank - check
Go to ATM - check
Go to grocery store - check
*Go to liquor store - CHECK
*
Is it too late to insist Timmy start doing his business inside? :jaw:


----------



## lfung5

Batten down the hatches and be safe my forum friends! Went to dinner with friends last night and everyone was talking about getting batteries, water, canned goods, gernerators, etc. Got me a bit nervous because I didn't do a thing to prepare! Then I realized, I can walk to Home Depot, WAWA, Wegmans, Walmart, the mall and about 50 restaurants! I did take in my flag and folding chairs though


----------



## lfung5

jabojenny said:


> Schools closed Monday AND Tuesday... let the fun begin.
> Fill gas tank - check
> Go to ATM - check
> Go to grocery store - check
> *Go to liquor store - CHECK
> *
> Is it too late to insist Timmy start doing his business inside? :jaw:


Haha!
I'm lucky Fred will go outside no matter how bad it is. Scudder and Bella have hesitation but eventually go when they can't hold it any longer!


----------



## whimsy

Take care everyone!! I know Chicago's Com Ed is sending a crew to that area in preparation to help with any tree removel and powerlines down . I'm sure a lot of states will be doing the same thing.


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Batten down the hatches and be safe my forum friends! Went to dinner with friends last night and everyone was talking about getting batteries, water, canned goods, gernerators, etc. Got me a bit nervous because I didn't do a thing to prepare! Then I realized, I can walk to Home Depot, WAWA, Wegmans, Walmart, the mall and about 50 restaurants! I did take in my flag and folding chairs though


As far as I'm concerned, if you can walk to Wegmans, you're golden.:biggrin1: We've only got one in the state (so far) and it's 35 minutes away.

We DO have the Holliston Superette, though, and they stayed open most of the time after the Blizzard of '78!:biggrin1: Unfortunately, a lot more people live here now than did then. The "newcomers" would strip the shelves in that little store pretty quickly!


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Batten down the hatches and be safe my forum friends! Went to dinner with friends last night and everyone was talking about getting batteries, water, canned goods, gernerators, etc. Got me a bit nervous because I didn't do a thing to prepare! Then I realized, I can walk to Home Depot, WAWA, Wegmans, Walmart, the mall and about 50 restaurants! I did take in my flag and folding chairs though


I DID make a couple of the most important preparations... I made sure my HyperJuice was charged, so I have plenty of power to recharge my iPad and iPhone, and had the guys change the cat litter boxes so that we don't have any "kitty mistakes". (WAY worse than dog mistakes, IMO!!!uke

The biggest PITA was taking down the whole agility course, getting it put away in the barn, and getting the barn battened down. I figured I'd find my tunnels in the next county if I left them out there!ound:


----------



## davetgabby

yeah here in southern Ontario, we're supposed to get some big time rain and winds too. We'll see. Tues. looks the worst.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Linda, 
You have a Wegmans? I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## irnfit

We're prepared with batteries, water, food, etc. We have a battery powered dvd player for Julian. The computers will be ok aslong as the battery lasts and same with cell phones, if the lines hold up. You can only prepare so much. You can't stop a tree from falling or power lines coming down. Just everyone be safe.


----------



## waybrook

We'll be praying for all y'all up the coast - looks like its going to be really nasty. Here is south GA we're getting 30+ mph sustained wind - that means all the pinecones & pinestraw will fall...what a mess... :-(


----------



## Beau's mom

It's been raining here since about 4PM. Beau keeps ringing his bells -- which means I bundle up and stand on the deck in the rain with his rope in my hand while he stands in the doorway looking at me, looking at the rain, looking at me, looking at the rain . . . Argh!! Guess that eventually I'm going to have to put him on the leash and drag him (and me) out into the rainy, windy night!! It feels like dog abuse!!
BTW . . . how do you stay on the internet if your power goes out? Doesn't your modem need electricity??


----------



## Brady's mom

The only way on the internet when the power goes out is on the cell phone. I will be sure to check in via my iPhone. Perhaps I should just head on over to Linda's since she can walk to everything  Linda, me and the 4 pooches are on our way . 

Oh, and Wegmans is the best!


----------



## krandall

Beau's mom said:


> It's been raining here since about 4PM. Beau keeps ringing his bells -- which means I bundle up and stand on the deck in the rain with his rope in my hand while he stands in the doorway looking at me, looking at the rain, looking at me, looking at the rain . . . Argh!! Guess that eventually I'm going to have to put him on the leash and drag him (and me) out into the rainy, windy night!! It feels like dog abuse!!
> BTW . . . how do you stay on the internet if your power goes out? Doesn't your modem need electricity??


I use my iPad!


----------



## shimpli

Raining and a little windy over here. We are expecting hurricane winds around 9:00 pm. Not fun at all...


----------



## jabojenny

Beau's mom said:


> he stands in the doorway looking at me, looking at the rain, looking at me, looking at the rain . . .


ound: I took Timmy out this morning. He was saying "What?.... you want me to go where?" I told him it's only going to get worse. He's gotten over his umbrella fear though so that's good. I bought him a raincoat yesterday.


----------



## Miss Paige

Please be safe. It sounds really bad even for some inland states. We are sending prayers all will be safe.
Karen if you make it to STL on Wed call me maybe we can have lunch or dinner. I will be trying to fly to Washington DC on Friday for the weekend.


----------



## shimpli

jabojenny said:


> ound: I took Timmy out this morning. He was saying "What?.... you want me to go where?" I told him it's only going to get worse. He's gotten over his umbrella fear though so that's good. I bought him a raincoat yesterday.


I took Yunque out at 9 am , maybe for the last time until Sandy goes away. When it gets too windy, it can be pretty dangerous. Stay safe!!


----------



## lfung5

Yeah, I'm only nervous about big oaks trees crushing us and my basement flooding....

This is one of the few times my dogs are missing their hike. Literally, they've missed about 3 walks in their life due to blizzard conditions. The rain has never stopped us. I struggled with it. I was going to hike them but brady's mom told me she thinks they would prefer to stay dry


----------



## jabojenny

Timmy didn't eat his breakfast this morning, I'm secretly a little happy, less in less out. He seems fine though I'm not concerned about his lack of appetite.

Forgot to mention that I have an appointment to meet an appraiser at our beach house next week, I hope there's something left to appraise. Latest reports that I heard said it might be a direct hit on Atlantic City. Guess what's in the background of this picture from my beach? Atlantic City.... yikes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I will be keeping all of you in the path of this storm in my thoughts and hope you will all be safe!


----------



## sashamom

lfung5 said:


> Batten down the hatches and be safe my forum friends! Went to dinner with friends last night and everyone was talking about getting batteries, water, canned goods, gernerators, etc. Got me a bit nervous because I didn't do a thing to prepare! Then I realized, I can walk to Home Depot, WAWA, Wegmans, Walmart, the mall and about 50 restaurants! I did take in my flag and folding chairs though


Hopefully all those places will be open for business. Stay safe.


----------



## TilliesMom

keep checking in and keeping us updated!!


----------



## Brady's mom

We are doing okay here so far. They say the worst of it should be going into tonight and tomorrow morning. It is windy and nasty, but so far, no damage. The Jersey shore doesn't look to be faring very well.


----------



## lfung5

sashamom said:


> Hopefully all those places will be open for business. Stay safe.


Good point. That's why I broke down and bought a few things

So far the storm is not bad at all. When I went out this early this am it was pouring. The rain let up to a steady drizzle and allowed us to take a 30 min walk around the hood. I think the pups enjoyed it LOL

They came back a tad bit wet. Fred looks a bit ticked off!


----------



## lfung5

Look where I found Scuds drying off. He doesn't look too happy either!!


----------



## jemmax

Totally off topic - but Linda where did you get the toy box - it is great ?! My family in NY are getting wind gusts right now but no rain - hoping you all stay safe and sound.


----------



## jabojenny

Here are some pictures of the town next to where my beach house is, Margate New Jersey. These are obviously taken before the storm actually hits so I'm thinking things will be pretty bad. I'm a little worried but not a lot I can do about it. Houses can be replaced, lives can't that's why I'm happy to be home. Just raining here, winds are picking up. They say the storm should be hitting Atlantic City within the next couple hours.


----------



## lfung5

Haha...You mean Scudders bed? He uses it as a bed all the time!! Here he is again. We are camped out downstairs until the hurricane passes. I put the toy box up on the couch because I was carpet cleaning and he jumped in.

I got it at Petedge.com. It looks like they are no longer available. It's the Zanies fold down toy box.

Why are my pictures sideways?!


----------



## Brady's mom

Linda, I thought we agreed that you weren't going to torture those dogs today! I should have known you wouldn't listen.

Jen - the shore looks like a mess. You have a great outlook. There is nothing to do but wait and see. Glad you and your family are all safe. I can also answer for Linda about the toy box since I have 2 of them and love them. They originally came from Petedge, but they don't have them any more. I haven't been able to find that exact one again, but I was able to find something similar. Linda, if you have a different answer, feel free to answer for yourself. I am pretty sure we got those at the same time.


----------



## Brady's mom

Looks like Linda can answer for herself too


----------



## sandypaws

Just lost power here around 2:00 pm. Thank goodness the generator kicked in. The wind really picked up around noontime. So far the highest gust we've had was 45 mph, but I'm sure that will change. I had Tyler out on the street for a walk this morning, but the wind coming off the water (a mile away) was blowing in his face so hard that we turned around and came home with the wind at our backs. (The best kind). Tomorrow when the storm subsides, we'll go to the beach to see how bad the erosion is. Tyler will stay home, of course, and be safe. I don't want to take the chance of sand blowing in his eyes.


----------



## lfung5

jabojenny said:


> Here are some pictures of the town next to where my beach house is, Margate New Jersey. These are obviously taken before the storm actually hits so I'm thinking things will be pretty bad. I'm a little worried but not a lot I can do about it. Houses can be replaced, lives can't that's why I'm happy to be home. Just raining here, winds are picking up. They say the storm should be hitting Atlantic City within the next couple hours.


Are you kidding me? This is before it hit? That's crazy. They are saying it will hit in a couple hours and Phila is in direct line of the hurricane! Yikes


----------



## Beau's mom

Btw, Linda, King of Prussia Mall is closed. Not that I tried to go, but DH is nuts!!

The lights have been flickering in Blue Bell for about an hour or so. I'm hoping we hold on to power!!

Beau just continues to ring the bells to go out!! As far as I'm concerned, he's playing with me!!!!!


----------



## krandall

Electricity went off here around 1PM. I'm alone, because Dave insisted on going to work. Timothy is at school (there are no classes today or tomorrow, but he thought his friends would be more amusing than sitting Round the house. 

Robbie is waiting with the rest of his tree company for orders from the state to go out and and deal with tress in the eaay of power crews... That REALLY makes me nervous!!!

So it's just Kodi and me cuddling on the couch watching trees fall down. (two so far, and not too close to the house, so it could be much worse... Then again, it's still very early in the storm )

Did you guys hear about the Bounty? Went down off the coast of NC. What a shame, great old ship. I got to tour it about 35 years ago in St. Pete. I didn't realize it had also been used in the Pirates of the Carribean movies. Last I heard, they had picked up 14 crew members out of life rafts, but still hadn't found the last two crew members. I've got no TV, obviously, so if you hear about those crew, can you post here? TX!


----------



## shimpli

Winds are getting very strong over here and Yunque still wants to go out... but no way. Too scary.


----------



## RitaandRiley

OK, now the wind is getting crazy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I keep checking in here to see how all of you are doing on the east coast. That is scary that the worst is supposed to hit during the night? Sending good thoughts for safety for you all.

Linda, no doubt Fred and Scudder think you have lost it, taking them out in weather like this!


----------



## jemmax

Watching the coverage on the news - pls be safe everyone and listen to your local govenerment - if they tell you to stay inside, please stay inside - same if they tell you to evacuate.....


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh my goodness!!!! WOAH. 
Lord have Mercy!!!
Stay safe and pups, for ONCE it IS okay to pee and poop IN the house!!!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah we're getting some good rain and wind here right now. The outer bands are reaching southern Ontario. Our daughter in Waterloo has lost power . We 're more worried about the winds. Tonight they could reach100 km. or sixty miles an hour. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Brady's mom

Perhaps my husband would listen to all of you. He just got back from a walk. He was nice enough to send pictures of the neighborhood while he was out. Here is a nearby stream. He is home safe and I made him promise to stay in for the night.


----------



## davetgabby

men ehhhh? Hope Dave is home Karen.


----------



## waybrook

krandall said:


> Electricity went off here around 1PM. I'm alone, because Dave insisted on going to work. Timothy is at school (there are no classes today or tomorrow, but he thought his friends would be more amusing than sitting Round the house.
> 
> Robbie is waiting with the rest of his tree company for orders from the state to go out and and deal with tress in the eaay of power crews... That REALLY makes me nervous!!!
> 
> So it's just Kodi and me cuddling on the couch watching trees fall down. (two so far, and not too close to the house, so it could be much worse... Then again, it's still very early in the storm )
> 
> Did you guys hear about the Bounty? Went down off the coast of NC. What a shame, great old ship. I got to tour it about 35 years ago in St. Pete. I didn't realize it had also been used in the Pirates of the Carribean movies. Last I heard, they had picked up 14 crew members out of life rafts, *but still hadn't found the last two crew members. I've got no TV, obviously, so if you hear about those crew, can you post here?* TX!


Karen I just heard they found one female crew member, but she is unresponsive, don't know about the second person....

Hope & pray all our east coast friends are hanging in - it sounds awful....


----------



## krandall

davetgabby said:


> men ehhhh? Hope Dave is home Karen.


Yes, he got home and set up the camping generator so we could have some light to cook by (gas stove) and later on can plug in the refrigerator and/or sump pumps. So far, the basement is dry... Not even any water in the pump wells. So maybe we'll catch a break as far as the basementis concerned.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Crazy wind here on the Connecticut shore. Holding our breath for the storm surge later this evening! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Beau's mom

Just before dinner, I bundled up, pulled a hat down on my head and had Beau's leash in my hand as I headed to the front door. Before I got there, the door bell rang -- and there was my neighbor from across the street with her dog's extend-a-leash in her hand!! She said, "Want me to walk Beau??" [I don't think I kissed her, but I'm not entirely sure.] She not only walked him until he pooped and peed -- she ran him for almost a 1/4 mile!!! She returned one very soggy, very happy Beau!!!

I'm not sure how to return that kind of favor! Then again, it is very strange that she probably thinks of me as that old, crippled woman across the street!! Ok, I'm 61 and she is 38. I can't walk more than a 1/2 block and she is a runner, swimmer, cyclist, etc. But really, I think I'm feeling very old today!!! Oh well, maybe I gave her an opportunity to do a good deed!! Hmmm . . . wonder what she is doing at bedtime?

TV is _all weather, all the time_. In a way, it is fascinating. They have now closed ALL the major highways around Philadelphia and ALL of the bridges between Pennsylvania and New Jersey. The beaches are gone in southern Jersey. The boardwalk has washed or blown away in many places in Atlantic City. Schools in Philadelphia and the surrounding counties are closed until at least Wednesday.

The eye of the storm made landfall just at Margate, NJ (2 towns south of AC) about 2 hours ago. The power of nature is just incredible.


----------



## lfung5

Sorry to all you guys who are in the dark Brady's mom just called to tell me she is in the dark and her dogs are scared. Poor pups.

The rain is past, but now we get the wind gusts.....Just hoping the power stays on and my oak trees down fall on us!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hugs and prayers to all. My brother in PA now lost power too. Hunker down and hold your havanese tight!!


----------



## lfung5

437,000 without power in 5 counties around Phila....


----------



## jabojenny

I know I'm going to jinx myself but we still have power, we usually always lose it. Maybe it's time for us to get a break. We did hear some big branches fall. DH took Timmy upstairs, he was a little freaked out. I'm going to have to head to the beach sometime this week to check on the house, I'm sure that will be my payback. 

Lorraine, did it really land in Margate?


----------



## krandall

Robbie is home and safe. Of course he has to be back at work tomorrow morning at 6:30...


----------



## lfung5

Omg! I just turned on the news this am! I got lucky but I hope the people that got hit hard are ok!!! So many places got destroyed especially NYC... Prayer with you all xoxo


----------



## Tom King

Corrine came and took Leo back to Brooklyn a couple of days ago. We wished after they left that they had stayed here a couple of days. No news yet.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda, it is good to know you are ok. I hope the members here have had an uneventfull night I know many also have family that they are worried about too. Hope everyone made it through this. Thinking about you all.


----------



## Thumper

Not too much happened to us, rain and rain and rain, but the winds weren't too bad. they cancelled school yesterday, 2 hour delay today, but it is sunny and looks like a regular day. I'm sure some people here suffered some damage, but we just lost 2 roof tiles and the leak that always happens, sprung this year (which we were supposed to have that window replaced on Monday, the storm had to come postpone that!)

My DH is home because the stock market is closed and I am not used to him working from home 2 days in a row, he's throwing me off schedule..lol

I hope everyone up North is okay! I was just watching the news on all of the power outages, wow..

Kara


----------



## sandypaws

My Xfinity just came back so I'm catching up on all the posts I missed yesterday after 4:00. Generator is still going so power is still out and may be for a while. Don't mind that, though, with the generator, but I would sure be miffed if my cable, phone and Internet were still out. Storm has passed here and the sun is shining. My area only seems to have a lot of leaves down, but no trees or branches that I can see. I know several of the shore roads are closed and trees and telephone poles are down, thus the lack of power here. Heading to the beach at the noon high tide to see the surf. The Cape made out better than expected which is always a good thing. I hope the rest of you in the storm's path made out okay too.


----------



## Momo means Peach

This is so scary.  You are all in my thoughts! 

Do we need a roll call at the end of the week to make sure everyone is ok?


----------



## Luciledodd

Donnie I think that is a good idea. Probably most in the affected areas are without power. But I sure want to know. Geri lives on Long Island. Hope she checks in soon.


----------



## jemmax

I like the idea of a roll call - so many good people on the forum - here's hoping they all touch base soon - the pictures of the destruction are scary...


----------



## krandall

Tom King said:


> Corrine came and took Leo back to Brooklyn a couple of days ago. We wished after they left that they had stayed here a couple of days. No news yet.


Oh, man. THAT'S scary. From what I've heard, most shelters won't allow pets in. I just don't know what people do with their animals!


----------



## krandall

Robbie got home about midnight, and had to be back at work at 6:30 this morning. The electricity came on sometime during the night. THANKFULLY no water in the basement. We did lose two trees, but they are not close to any of the buildings. 

This morning, the sun keeps peaking through, though it's mostly cloudy... no more wind. I can hear chain saws all around here, so obviously there are other people with trees or big limbs down. And the equipment in the fire station next door keeps going in and out. They come back fast enough, though, that I think it's mostly false alarms caused by water or loss of power.

Over all, our community was very lucky.


----------



## lfung5

I like the idea of a roll call..... I hope everyone is safe. Hopefully we will hear from forum members soon.

Last night couple was waling and saw a tree lifting out of the ground. They knocked on homeowners door to tell him. He ran outside to see what they were talking about and the tree fell on him.....luckily he survived.

My sister lives in New Jersey. A 5 ft in diameter tree fell on their home during Hurricane Isaac. This time a 2.5 ft in diameter tree fell on her house...Yikes. I'm picking up branches in the yard and feeling like a dodge the bullet.

Off to hike the pups, but not one of our regular walks. Too many trees and don't want one to fall on us.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I think a roll call is a great idea and if someone on the forum is close to someone who as no power but has heard from them, please let us know.

Karen, There are a few shelters that take pets but they must be in carriers. Some of my family leave to the nearest safer area family members house with their pets, usually that person has a generator etc., one of my nieces got stranded I think last year, she lives in Belle Terre and found a shelter in Port Jeff that let her bring her french bull dog, but in a crate.


----------



## Tom King

Pam just talked to Correne. They are doing fine, and didn't even lose power.


----------



## Beau's mom

We lost power at 9 last night and it's still off. I was walking Beau when there was a HUGE flash of light off to the north of us. With the flash came the darkness. My cell phone lasted through the night. This morning I got the garage door open manually and went in search of ice. Still sitting in the car, half in the garage, charging my phone. Man, I need a battery powered charger!!
Beau is being such a good boy!! Have decided I could do without DH at home, though. As someone once said, "For better or worse, but not for lunch!"
Jen -- it made land either at Margate or Ocean City (I've heard both!!). Hope your shore house is okay!! Wherever it hit, it was close. 
Hope all weathered the storm without too much trouble. We're okay, but I need to do something with the refrigerator food!! Maybe a BBQ for the neighbors!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Btw ... I'm pleased to report that all Philadelphia shelters (but 1) accepted pets with their people!!


----------



## Brady's mom

We are okay also. Lost power around 8 last night. It was a long, windy night. Brady was petrified, but has recovered. I packed up the dogs (my 3 and my foster) and came over to my mom's this morning. Dh is home cleaning up. Question will be how long until we have power. Power company won't even give an estimate until after 4 this afternoon. We are all safe though, and that is what matters.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

Hi! We are ok. It was scarey but we have lucked out. We have power and house is intact. Karen (Brady's Mom) is at my house with her 3 havs and her havanese rescue foster Tucker. She has no power so Bacca is enjoying a play date with Karen and his friends while I am at work. Hope everyone one else is ok. Things can be replaced but lives can't!


----------



## krandall

Tom King said:


> Pam just talked to Correne. They are doing fine, and didn't even lose power.


Thank heavens! great news!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

I swear Karen and I were not sitting next to each other when we wrote the previous 2 responses. I am at work and she is at my house. I guess you can tell we are Mother and Daughter! We think alike!


----------



## jabojenny

Just got electric back, no cable so no tv, phone or internet. My dd's are going through withdrawal but one is cleaning. Waiting to hear back from the person who keeps an eye on things at the beach house so still no idea of what's up down there, but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Beau's mom

Just picked up Beau, thinking I'd share some of his body heat -- and he's cold, too! I put his sweatshirt on and now we're both a little warmer!! I don't mind a little inconvenience, but my "kid" better not suffer!!!!!
Karen, what's your Mom's address again??☺😊😉


----------



## HannahBearsMom

We're good, here in Northern Virginia. We never lost power and do not appear to have any damage outside. Maccabee had no clue we were in harm's way.


----------



## sandypaws

There is group here on Cape Cod called DART (Disaster Animal Response Team) started after the Katrina victims were sent up here for shelter. A lot of them arrived with their pets and no one knew what to do with them. Because of that situation, DART was created. I was a member of the team for awhile but have opted for other pet volunteer opportunities since then as I really didn't enjoy being away from my home, DH and, at the time, Tyler and Bailey. Yesterday, three shelters were opened on the Cape and two of those had a pet component. Humans are sheltered in one part of the school and pets in the other. Their owners are responsible for taking them out, feeding them and playing with them at certain times of the day and in specified areas. Other than that the DART volunteers are there 24/7 to watch over them. There is also a vet or two who have volunteered to be of service if needed. I heard this morning that only one shelter had animals, 7 dogs and 3 cats. It is a great project and people will actually go to a shelter if they know their pet(s) can be with them.
Went to the beach earlier, but there was nothing to see as we are on Cape Cod Bay which is North facing. It was the South facing beaches that got the brunt of the storm with erosion and flooding. I don't think there was too much damage, though. We did get a lot of wind but no rain to speak of. We are now up and running with both power and cable and all is good  Thanks all for caring about us in the storm's path. This is my role call check in!


----------



## clare

So glad to hear that most of you are safe and with little damage.It must have been very scary,it is hard to imagine the vast size of this beast,they said it covered a space as large as Europe!Hope the worst of it is over,and thing return to normal very soon.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Just checking in - we are all fine! Brookie and Milo have finally stopped barking from the sound of the wind. It was an amazing and frightening sight at the highest tide to see the marsh become an ocean and finally stop 12 feet or so from our house! Luckily, we only have minor damage. My son has a tree sitting on his house and another tree sitting on his his power lines. The Connecticut coastline got pummeled!


----------



## davetgabby

Geri, we're waiting for you to check in.


----------



## lfung5

I think Michelle is out on Long Island too. I hope you guys are ok!


----------



## Sheri

I doubt she'd mind me letting you all know that Geri posted on Facebook that they are okay, but without power, loss of fridge/freezer foods, fence down, siding damage...


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for letting us know. Hope things get back to normal soon..


----------



## jabojenny

Beach house still standing and no damage! Phew dodged that bullet!:whoo: Still no cable and kids home again from school tomorrow. Maybe there will be more cleaning! Tons of people still without power and some won't be back up for another week. I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## davetgabby

Wow good for you Jen . I';ve been watching CNN for the last five hours. What a mess. Some amazing stories. Many people still stranded. God bless everyone affected by this.


----------



## Brady's mom

Power company says Sunday for us to get power back. Packed up the fridge and freezer and brought most of our stuff to my Mom's. The school I work at has school tomorrow, so I will be back to work. Here is a picture of our evening this evening. Nothing like a nasty storm and lengthy power outage to bring the family close together. Mom and Dad have been wonderful and welcomed me, my 3 dogs, my one foster dog, and my husband. Don't they all look comfy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, Cute picture. Happy to hear your fine and have family close to pass the storm with.


----------



## lfung5

Looks like you guys made yourselves right at home.......AKA took over the entire house!!! LOL! Poor Bacca gets last dibs on his own couch


----------



## Thumper

Beau's mom said:


> Btw ... I'm pleased to report that all Philadelphia shelters (but 1) accepted pets with their people!!


That's so great to hear.

I think after some of the documentaries and stories from Katrina regarding the pets really opened up the door of allowing pets to come, so many people wouldn't leave their pets (I would've been one of them!)

Hope everyone is okay, they say in some places it may take 5-6 days to restore power.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Yes, during Katrina it was learned that many especially elderly had stayed in their homes not willing to leave their pets...it was tragic.


----------



## Beau's mom

Still no power, no heat, no phone. "Maybe tomorrow." This is getting real old. Finally, a friend of mine got her power back; and so, here I sit -- finally, I'm warm and I'm charging up all my electronics. Beau is happier now, too.

Worse yet (maybe), I haven't been able to open my business all week. We work from my home. Every morning I've had to text my employees to stay home. At first, I just didn't want them to take the risk while we were still in mid-storm. But, now I have to tell them there is no point. No phones to answer. No computers to work on. No internet to access even if the computers worked!!

Ok, I'm just venting. I know that things could be so much worse. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm and connected.


----------



## RickR

Glad everyone is safe. Happy to be living on the west coast. 
My daughter lives in Brooklyn so we were really worried.


----------



## shimpli

Hello. Happy to know everyone is doing ok. We are fine. We got power back last night. Wow it was soo cold without heat! Today we have internet again. I hope you get power back soon, Lorraine!!!


----------



## atsilvers27

We are ok as well, got power back last night. We are very lucky none of the big trees around our house came down. We only had one shingle come off the roof so very lucky. I had the twins sleep downstairs. Fortunately our neighbor let us plug into his generator so we weren't completely without power. I thought Hanna would have a hard time with the storm but she was ok, and we took her out around 10pm when the winds temporarily died down a bit. My town is a bit on a hill, so our basement didn't flood but the town next to us almost comepletely flooded due to the storm surge and a break in the Hackensack River levy, as in several feet in their first floors so completely ruined houses and cars.


----------



## atsilvers27

Also pretty much everything is shut down, my husband isn't going to the city to his office, the kids' preschool is closed due to no power and my work, PetSmart is closed down as well. On an interesting note, many of the dogs were stressed out on Saturday and a good number of them were behaving quite aggressively towards us. I don't know if they sensed the storm or if they sensed the stress from their owners, maybe both. 

I don't see how people will be in a rush to get their dogs groomed while they are busy cleaning up after this! I've only read through a couple of these posts but I hope everyone made it through ok!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It's great to hear you are fine and no damage and lucky your on a hill.


----------



## atsilvers27

Yes, all part of the appeal of this house and one of the big reasons for buying it, as NJ is known to be Prone to flooding. I'm glad we were in a position to be able to live in here and I really feel for all those really affected by the storm. Where I just moved from, Stamford CT also got hit as well as Greenwich pretty badly.


----------



## Beau's mom

Just an update . . . *WE HAVE POWER!!! *Wow, it really is amazing to me just how spoiled I am. Guess I thought I was made of sturdier stuff! Now I know that I am completely addicted to my cell phone and computer, I really hate being cold, and silence really is deafening!! We are safe, secure and warm tonight. Beau seems happier. The fact that we don't have phones yet doesn't bother me all that much. I'm happy texting and emailing!! If the phone rings, it just means more business that I don't have time to do!!! I realize I was never really in jeopardy, but I don't feel that I have to be guilty for not "suffering!" 

Btw -- a NEW sign of the times: Our Township Building/Police Dept has been offering "charging stations" for people to charge their cell phones and computers! Of course, I didn't find out about it until I drove my car around and around to charge my phone!!!


----------



## lfung5

Glad things are getting better for most of you!!!


----------



## irnfit

Still no electric and celk phones are still not 100%. We have gas, so we are able to cook. Most traffic signals are not working, so it is a horror to drive, which isn't a bad thing. When the power is out, the gas stationd can't pump gas. There are tremenfous lines at stations with power, but they are running out of gas.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I hope they get your power on soon, I have family with no power also but they have generators, still they take gas. I hope they get your power soon.

I had a contractor out about the ceiling in my study up stairs it is being replaced, because of a hail strom in June that damaged the roof and caused leaking and the stipling has lead or aspestos (misspelled), so a special crew does will do the work. Anyway I said lucky the strom missed us...when he answered and I looked at his face...I realized in his eyes it was a missed opportunity.

Hope things settle down so they are livable...it will take a long time to restore the east coast...but living conditions need to be address as soon as possible.


----------



## gelbergirl

Woke up in Bergen County today (Thursday) still no power (since Monday night).
Henry and I took off for my parents home in upstate NY.
Yeah for heat, electricity !!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Still no power for me either. The electric company says Sunday at 11 PM. We are still sleeping at my parents. I take the dogs home before I goto work in the morning. Then, I goto work (Scott is in and out of the house all day) and I come home after work, pick them up, and head back to Mom and Dad's. I know it could be a lot worse, but this does stink.


----------



## RitaandRiley

I just got my power back. Had no internet or phone either. The storm was pretty scary. It sounded like jet engines screaming down the street. Luckily we had no damage. There are trees down on adjacent blocks, some damaging homes. We are far enough away from the water that flooding didn't reach us. I feel lucky.


----------



## Laurief

Just saw this thread. We are still without power. Hardly any gas is to be found, and if you find a station the wait is approx 2 hours!! No milk or eggs at the grocery stores. 3/4 of the traffic lights are still not working, and we still have a telephone Pole with wires hanging over one of our roads. Neighbors have 100 foot trees ripped right out of the ground.
This has been one horrific hit to NJ. Our beaches, shore towns and boardwalks are gone!!
Thank god we have the BEST ever governor who is working hard to help those in the worst shape here.
For those who are interested in seeing our poor shores, google long beach island, NJ. Or Seaside Heights, NJ. It will give you an idea what our coastline looks like.
I hope everyone stays safe! I am sure all our pups are enjoying the one on one time with those of us who have no tv.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Laurie, Been waiting to hear your doing ok. Happy to hear you all made it through. I have a cousin in MD who still has no power, he has a genearator it is keeping his sump pumps going several feet of water in his basement and it just keeps coming. I can only imagine how scary it has been for all of you in the hardest hit areas.

There are still many more people we have not heard from hoping and praying they are doing ok.


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, glad you are all okay. The photos are horrific. 
I finally heard from a former co-worker of mine. She and her husband are okay but she thinks that their shore house (Seaside Heights) has washed away. So sad....they've had it in the family for a long time and when she retired last year she wanted to spend a majority of her time there.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - Susan I suspect that their Seaside Heights house is gone. We own an insurance agency and have been working 24/7 since monday on claims for our clients. One of my clients just called that the house is under water. Some people dont even know what condition their homes are in, as they are not allowed back into the towns. 

My sister in VA had the idea to donate all her childrens learning books and toys for any day care centers that lost their items. I hope to help her find some in need. People can always find little ways to help out!


----------



## Luciledodd

I am happy for all that are safe and feel for those of you that lost all. I found this link on facebook and am passing it on. If those of you that know or are utility workers should speak up. http://blog.al.com/breaking/2012/11/huntsville_utilities_crews_tur.html I have nothing against unions, but in times like these seems that everyone could work together.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Lucile, All though I understand in times like this that we all feel, all hands on deck is the best course. New Jersey and many port towns are Union towns, this is how they feed their families and how they stay safe, rules differ greatly. The Utility Company know who's union and who's not. Long Island is in great need so we should try to view it as a opportunity for Long Island and MD to get much needed help quicker.


----------



## atsilvers27

My thoughts and prayers to those still struggling to get through. Luckily I have my power back and none of the big trees around me fell on my house. I just saw that they recovered the bodies of a 2 yr old and 4 yr old. During tragedies I really am against judging people, I can only hope that if I were given evaluation orders that I would be able to leave my house and all my possessions. The gas situation is getting difficult here, kids are not in school and many people myself included are not able to work and get paychecks. People are getting cold and antsy. Some have lost their homes and cars. Transportation has been completely disrupted. The entire region is in crisis.


----------



## irnfit

We got our power on this afternoon. I am very thankful because it is getting cold. I was here on Long Island, heard all the stories, and still can't believe the pictures I am seeing on tv. My heart goes out to those people.


----------



## davetgabby

good for you Michele. Yep this is quite the mess. Watching CNN and there;s no end to it.


----------



## Brady's mom

We are still waiting for our power to come back. We are very fortunate to have my parents. I am getting frustrated, but am very thankful for all have.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, Think of it this way, you get to go to your parents, my cousin has his elderly parents at his house...where they are treating his family including him as children and making "rules". LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

thank you all for keeping us updated and letting us know you are safe.
This is all just so surreal...


----------



## irnfit

Manhattan


----------



## irnfit

Lindenhurst


----------



## Carefulove

Michele, I have a co-worker who is from LI and she had about 4-5 ft of water on her first floor. Thanks God they evacuated. They were able to move the most valuable things to her 2nd floor.
Another co-worker is from staten Island and she lost everything. Was actually walking to her car to evacuate on Mid Morning on Monday when huge waves came in (she lives less than 500 ft from the water from what I hear). She was rescued from the water by a neighbor, a few people lost their lives in her community due to the speed in which the water came in and the time of the day. They were not expecting it to come in so soon and ahead of the storm.
The news are devastating!


----------



## Laurief

Such a sad story Zury - but I am thankful they got away with their lives!! 

It is interesting to me - and I am sure my Louisiana friends can comment, that when Katrina hit, we here on the east coast felt SO bad. The devastation was horrible, and we sent packages, did fundraisers etc etc etc etc etc. 
But...... Now we REALLY understand, how it was to go through the horrible tragedy of that! And I think that Katrina hit harder than Sandy did!!! 

So, I am thankful for my home in one piece, my family all safe, my pups are safe, and am working as hard as I can for those who had losses, to get them taken care of by Insurance, and sending care packages, and doing what I can to help those that did not fair as well as I did!!! 

And I am thankful for all of my forum friends, who have sent out prayers, and good thoughts for all of us involved with this disaster! Although you may not think that your thoughts are much - but they REALLY REALLY are, and mean so much!!!

Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Zury, I hear these stories all day. A woman came in to work today and said her entire family lives in Long Beach and they are now all homeless. It is just devastating.


----------



## irnfit

Hurricane Sandy killed Halloween


----------



## sandypaws

So sorry to hear that you were hit again this week with another storm, including snow. We all feel for all of you and what you are going through. 
I read in our local newspaper today that all towns on Cape Cod (15) are collecting supplies for storm victims. Our DART (Disaster Animal Response Team) unit, as well as each Town's animal control officers are also collecting blankets, towels, crates, beds, toys, food, etc. for your animals as well. So glad to be able to help out. Try to stay strong. I know it's easy to say, but it's really all you can do at this point. Know we haven't forgotten you!


----------



## Laurief

Michelle, 
Did your town postpone Halloween? Ours is going to be the 16th. I hope the kids come out!!!


----------

